# Kubota 7510HST with Horst blade



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Guys this year I am using the new F-350 with an 8 foot ARCTIC V blade it has been great but I still have a small Kubota 7510 in town for some smaller properties. It is great for the little tight parking lots and smaller areas. I made a video today just for fun. Hope you might get a kick out of it. You can view it on youtube here






David tymusic
DP Property Maintenance


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1006389 said:


> Brrrrrrrrr


X2

I plowed one year with a open fourwheeler and nevvvvvvvvvver again


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

that is a nice tractor. if you put a cab on that tractor it could be quite the productive residential machine.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice song, cool tractor, too cold outside though!


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;1006473 said:


> Nice song, cool tractor, too cold outside though!


Yes boys I know I want a JD3520 with the cab this one is just paid off though I hate to lose $$$$ ...I am thinking about it!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Very true, would you keep this tractor if you did buy the Deere you were interested in? And we gotta see some videos of the F350.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;1006760 said:


> Very true, would you keep this tractor if you did buy the Deere you were interested in? And we gotta see some videos of the F350.


Hey Shane I am afraid I would not be able to afford to keep both tractors if I bought the new JD3720 I have 23 thousand into the kubota that's of course tax and all it's just been paid off. On the other hand it is a small enough machine for tight area grading jobs in the spring and summer season it would be ashame to get rid of it. They don't give you anything on trade so maybe I would keep it. new jd is close to 40 grand here I will be dreaming for awhile. I looked into cab kits for the kubota but they are so over priced and never like a factory cab. 
I posted some pictures to my gallery today for you to check out. I do have some plowing video from the same storm as the tractor vid of the F-350 plowing but the hood is so dam high you can't see all that much. I will post one for you but I plan on getting a better video if we get another storm.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

DP Property;1006809 said:


> Hey Shane I am afraid I would not be able to afford to keep both tractors if I bought the new JD3720 I have 23 thousand into the kubota that's of course tax and all it's just been paid off. On the other hand it is a small enough machine for tight area grading jobs in the spring and summer season it would be ashame to get rid of it. They don't give you anything on trade so maybe I would keep it. new jd is close to 40 grand here I will be dreaming for awhile. I looked into cab kits for the kubota but they are so over priced and never like a factory cab.
> I posted some pictures to my gallery today for you to check out. I do have some plowing video from the same storm as the tractor vid of the F-350 plowing but the hood is so dam high you can't see all that much. I will post one for you but I plan on getting a better video if we get another storm.


Aw thats too bad. Well the JD will be a step up at least, right? Well if they dont give you anything on trade in, you could try a private sale, you might get a nice chunk of that 23k back. 
Ill check out the pictures in the gallery. I hear you on the high hood I have an f350 also and taking pictures of the windshield is ridiculous lol. Hopefully we get some more snow huh?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow your F-350 is beautiful! The Kubota blade is 5 or 6 feet, right?


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

have you ever thought about coming up with a custom made cab?


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

bryanR;1007019 said:


> have you ever thought about coming up with a custom made cab?


Hey Bryan sounds like alot of work..lol. Have you been involved in such a project?


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

How about a heated suit


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

GSORK;1007422 said:


> How about a heated suit


Hey Gsork by the looks of your avatar you have a heated suit yourself


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

DP Property;1007036 said:


> Hey Bryan sounds like alot of work..lol. Have you been involved in such a project?


no i have not been involved in such a project but it could be fun if you have the ability to work with metals and make up some sort of cab. take ideas from other cabs and come up with that perfect setup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*cab*

here is a pic of the cab on my kubota. 
most autoglass guys can make you up the glass panels. Ive had a few replaced


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

when it snows here it isn't cold... 
your truck is lookin great, so jelous...
how is that arctic V treating you?>


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

cabdepot.com


----------

